# shooting cracks on berthoud



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

No, but probrably on the upper 90's. Lower 90's is prone as well as floral parkway. this is usually where I ski, so I'm usually pretty cautious about whats goin on.

Kent


----------



## Killclimbz (Nov 18, 2004)

Stuff off of the flank of No Name and in Oatmeal bowl proper slid.


----------



## weakendwar (Nov 28, 2004)

thanks gary. i thought it would be something out there. turns were good yesterday. sorry i was dragging.

wb


----------



## Killclimbz (Nov 18, 2004)

weakendwar said:


> thanks gary. i thought it would be something out there. turns were good yesterday. sorry i was dragging.
> 
> wb


It was a nice change of pace to not have you kicking my ass all over anyway... :lol:


----------

